# Black Butterfly Marble Spawn



## waterpuppymom (May 16, 2021)

Finally! My first successfully hatched spawn. The boy I expected it out of least came through for me. I guess I didn't give him enough credit just because he is not the best nest builder. But he watched his eggs diligently and I counted about 100 little bouncy babies. Hope they'll grow OK.


----------



## bettadreams869 (May 1, 2021)

Cute!


----------



## AngesRadieux (Oct 6, 2011)

Congrats on the successful spawn! I can't wait to see how they turn out!


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

Congratulations on the new fry


----------



## waterpuppymom (May 16, 2021)

Swimming free now. I counted about 50.


----------



## waterpuppymom (May 16, 2021)

you can actually see miniature poops coming out of these tiny itsy bitsy fishies. Hilarious!


----------



## VLM (Jul 21, 2021)

Gratz ❣🤣lol “miniature poops” …can you show parent’s pics 😍


----------



## Bettaluxe (Jun 27, 2021)

Congrats on your new spawn, hope they'll grow healthily 🤩


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

I just love looking at fry pictures and their growing pictures.


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

waterpuppymom said:


> Swimming free now. I counted about 50.
> View attachment 1032271


Aww! @waterpuppymom Die Babyfische sind so süß!


----------

